# Manu Ginobili...



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

(he has been in the past statistically the best when you factor in per 48 minute stats...but im not talking about that)dude is the best superstar/hustle player in the nba...but is he the best SG? ii think it's close...when healthy, of course...that game last night was vintage gino...reminder of how good he is when fully healthy. 



P.S. we need to retire finley, bring bonner off the bench, and start ginobili and Mcdeiss


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He is obivously nowhere close. Threads like this aren't even entertaining, just annoying.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just because he's your favourite doesn't make him the best.

As long as Kobe and Wade (and you can put up cases for others) are around, Ginobili isn't anywhere near the best.


----------

